# Focal 100V Slim vs. Focal 100KRS



## cosmin (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello.
I want to upgrade the sound in my car (BMW E60).
Now i have just the basic system, with 4 mids and 2 under seat 6" woofers, horrible sound.

In the front doors and under the rear window could only install 10cm mids + the tweeters.
The next step will be installing an JBL MS-8 DSP, another subs and eventually more amplifiers.

For the mid-high i want to install Focal drivers.
Could please anyone tell me the REAL difference between these 2 models?
I know 100V Slim supports 40W and 100KRS 50W, but does anybody know - is there any audition fidelity difference?

Thank you.


----------

